#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Bozzini ik heb er een leuke tijd gehad

## innerlife

>

----------


## stainz

je hebt hierbij elke keer de stofkappen van de apparatuur mogen halen? of heb je als programmeur of opperator o.i.d. gewerkt ?

Graag wat meer informatie  :Wink:

----------


## innerlife

> je hebt hierbij elke keer de stofkappen van de apparatuur mogen halen? of heb je als programmeur of opperator o.i.d. gewerkt ?
> 
> Graag wat meer informatie



Hahahah :Smile:  Ik heb hier als programmeur en operator gewerkt :Smile:  Ik programmeerde tevens het takel systeem van chainmaster. Jammer dat de club nu leeg staat! De club is nog volledig in takt. Er bestaat wel nog een kans dat deze volgend jaar in maart weer open zal gaan. Er is geen faillisement. 

Info genoeg? :Smile:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mooie foto's ramon. Wat wordt jouw volgende klus ? Peppermill ? Mondial ? Versuz ? Of heb je even je buik vol van de disco's ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat is dan de reden dat het dicht is?

----------


## innerlife

> Mooie foto's ramon. Wat wordt jouw volgende klus ? Peppermill ? Mondial ? Versuz ? Of heb je even je buik vol van de disco's ?



Ik heb eerst een paar maanden lekker kunnen genieten van mijn vrije weekenden :Smile:  Ik heb door de weeks best een drukke baan. Peppermill daar ben ik begonnen zo'n 10 jaar geleden. Vanuit daar ben ik naar de Time Out gegaan en tussendoor nog de Mondial. En vanaf de opening van Bozzini in 2006 werkte ik bij Bozzini. 

Ik weet niet wat mijn volgende klus zal zijn. Ik hoop natuurlijk dat Bozzini nog open zal gaan want begin het nu wel te missen :Smile:  En het doet mij wel pijn aan het hart dat de zaak dicht is.

----------


## innerlife

> Wat is dan de reden dat het dicht is?



Er is een reden, en dat is dat de bezoekersaantallen flink omlaag zijn gegaan. Het heeft er vooral mee te maken dat de club in een negatieve spiraal terecht is gekomen en dat heeft te maken met verschillende factoren. Na de doorstart van afgelopen jaar is er veel veranderd, maar dat heeft het vertrouwen van de bezoekers niet mogen winnen! Al snap ik het echt niet want ze kunnen blij zijn dat er in Zuid-Limburg zo'n moderne club is. Aan de ene kant zie je maar weer dat alleen techniek niet een trekplijster is! Als je kijkt naar de Peppermill 500 meter verder die zaak zit vol op de zaterdag.

----------


## rdreiers

Volgens mij was het aantal motoren na de laatste renovatie flink afgenomen.

4 of 5 hadden het loodje gelegt?

Helaas heeft het onderhoud ook flink te lijden gehad onder het geld gebrek.

Ik geef toe, de ideeen waren goed, bezoekers helaas te weinig.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Heej Ramon ook hier  :Wink: 

Waren leuke tijden idd...

----------


## innerlife

> Volgens mij was het aantal motoren na de laatste renovatie flink afgenomen.
> 
> 4 of 5 hadden het loodje gelegt?
> 
> Helaas heeft het onderhoud ook flink te lijden gehad onder het geld gebrek.
> 
> Ik geef toe, de ideeen waren goed, bezoekers helaas te weinig.



Er waren 6 motoren defect, waarvan er 3 bij Chainmaster liggen. En idd reden was geld! De eerste twee jaar waren de bezoekers aantallen wel goed daarna is het flink teruggelopen en dat zijn ze zelf schuld geweest!

----------


## innerlife

> Heej Ramon ook hier 
> 
> Waren leuke tijden idd...



Heey GP, 

Inderdaad vele leuke avondjes meegemaakt  :Big Grin:

----------


## AronReihs

@innerlife, mooie foto's man. Moest laatst nog stage lopen voor AV Point. Paar LED schermen langs het veld bij Roda stadion plaatsen. Stond ik 's morgens vroeg nog voor bozzini. Wist niet dat er zo groot was. Tof man !

----------


## NiTRO

@innerlife ik denk dat het publiek waar ze op gegokt hebben niet elk weekend gaat stappen en als ze gaan stappen gaan ze naar Belgie (versuz).
Peppermill zit inderdaad elk weekend vol omdat ze zich richten op jeugd en die gaan elk weekend stappen (geven alleen geen cent uit).

Wat ook een probleem bij Bozinni was is dat de inrichting van de zaal zelf niet helemaal praktisch was naar mijn mening, het was niet echt goed mogelijk om de zaal te verkleinen maar deze wel gezellig te houden, dat met die gordijnen zag er goed uit maar ik miste toch iets.

Wat techniek en inrichting betreft was Bozinni zeer vooruitlopend en had echt mooi materiaal in huis, een paradijsje voor elke LJ, VJ of pyro tech!
(heb alleen nog steeds mijn twijfel over de licht tafel....maar dat is meer persoonlijke smaak!  :Smile:  )

----------

